# SCCA Solo II class changes (330 owners, this concerns you)



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The June issue of FasTrack has two interesting bits.

First, the 330i Performance Package (ZHP) has been classed as B Stock.

Second, there is a proposal to move all 330 variants from D Stock to B Stock starting in 2004.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *The June issue of FasTrack has two interesting bits.
> 
> First, the 330i Performance Package (ZHP) has been classed as B Stock.
> 
> Second, there is a proposal to move all 330 variants from D Stock to B Stock starting in 2004. *


Makes sense to me. The 330s have always been as fast (or nearly so) as the E36 M3s, as Hunter used to demonstrate pretty regularly.

Where is Hunter, anyway?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Wonder when they'll ban 330s from STS/X...? (Or will they?)


----------



## Bud330 (May 25, 2003)

When will we hear more about where the 330s are likely to be next year?


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I noticed the part about the M-Technik but couldn't find what you're referring to regarding all 330 variants.

page/paragraph please?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> I noticed the part about the M-Technik but couldn't find what you're referring to regarding all 330 variants.
> 
> page/paragraph please?


 F128, Col 1, Paragraph 2
F128, Col 2, Paragraph 2 in Item 1 of "Tech Bulliten"

(page 8 of the PDF if you download the June '03 issue from the SCCA's web site)


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> F128, Col 1, Paragraph 2
> F128, Col 2, Paragraph 2 in Item 1 of "Tech Bulliten"
> 
> (page 8 of the PDF if you download the June '03 issue from the SCCA's web site)


Thanks - I thought there was something new. I could have sworn I posted this when the June issue came out.

btw - check F-197 in the August issue, Item 8. The Performance Package has been classed as BS but the 330i/Ci's final fate won't be decided until Nationals are over.

It seems like the board is a bit confused as they can't seem to decide if we should be BS or FS!
:tsk:

I don't mind so much except that the E36 M3 has better tuning support and the pre-OBDII cars respond much better to tuning than ours do. If I move out of stock and into a prepared or modified category, I better have my game on - there's some pretty seriously prepped M3s that show up with some very good drivers.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

I think that is what should be done. Coincidently, in the proposal I am preparing for the NCC classifications, I put the E36 M3 and the 330i/Ci/ZHP in to the same class that would have a higher pax # than the current S1.

Of course that is just a proposal, who knows if they would actually even consider it


----------



## Bud330 (May 25, 2003)

*330ci class change?*

330ci took 1st, 3rd, and 20th in DS class at SCCA Nationals, but the rest were WRX or Integra, plus some Talons, IS300s and others. This doesn't look like "domination" to me, so I'm hoping we're not reclassed. What do you guys think will happen now?


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Hopefully this will be the first step leading towards the ultimate reclassification of the Honda S2000s to AStock. The OBD tuning benefit of the '95 M3 doesn't help anyone running stock class anyway.

I think ultimately a well prepped E46 330 will still have a fairly tough time against an equally well prepped E36 M3 - namely overcoming the couple hundred pound weight defecit the E46 has.

Still, BS could become _really_ interesting for the first time in a long time if the S2000 is indeed moved as has been rumored. E36 M3, RX-8, E46 330Ci PP, non-S Boxster, MR-2 turbo...

John V


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> Hopefully this will be the first step leading towards the ultimate reclassification of the Honda S2000s to AStock. The OBD tuning benefit of the '95 M3 doesn't help anyone running stock class anyway.
> 
> I think ultimately a well prepped E46 330 will still have a fairly tough time against an equally well prepped E36 M3 - namely overcoming the couple hundred pound weight defecit the E46 has.
> 
> ...


You missed my point - it'll certainly be a disadvantage once _I_ move up to prepared/modified. There's two E36 M3s here that I wouldn't look forward to facing, a Dinan M3 in Prepared and another (basically Bimmerhaus prepared car) in Modified.

Drivers aside (both are excellent and very experienced), I wouldn't want to face them car to car. The BM car moved up from Prepared because the driver felt BP didn't provide him with enough competition, (and now he's modifying it for BM). The guy throws down raw times that make the Z06's look over their shoulders!
:yikes:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

But Stock classings have no direct impact on SP, P or M classes.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

in my personal, unofficial opinion, given the parity seen from the Nat's results there is probably no need to be concerned.

TZ4


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> Hopefully this will be the first step leading towards the ultimate reclassification of the Honda S2000s to AStock. The OBD tuning benefit of the '95 M3 doesn't help anyone running stock class anyway.
> 
> I think ultimately a well prepped E46 330 will still have a fairly tough time against an equally well prepped E36 M3 - namely overcoming the couple hundred pound weight defecit the E46 has.
> 
> ...


the 330i ZHP may have a sligft weight disadvantage, but to it's benefit it has 1/2" wider front wheels, better geometry, and better lowend torque. The lack of an LSD is immaterial if the car is setup properly.

The S2000 will remain in BS through 2004, but given the current classifications if it was moved the car to beat in BS would be the Z4 3.0


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> The S2000 will remain in BS through 2004, but given the current classifications if it was moved the car to beat in BS would be the Z4 3.0


Good for me, bad for you.
Two Thousand Five (maybe even latter portion of 2004) may see me in FSP (having fun with an antique).


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I just ran my first autocross ever today. They put me in DStock, did they stick me in the wrong class, or is it next year (2004) that the 330i ZHP will be classed as BStock? ...of course that could have been my fault, when they asked what kind of car I had I said, "BMW 330i", I didn't realize I needed to tell them "Performance Package". :dunno: Oh well, nobody complained (that I know of), plus with me being a novice, I doubt anyone really cared.

Are you guys sure the 330i ZHP will be in BStock? That's with the Camaro SS ('96+), Corvettes ('63-'82), etc. The 330i vs. V8 power?!!!  ahhh... is that really fair? :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

If it was SCCA (or used SCCA rules for classing), then you should have been in B Stock and not D. If you aren't turning competitive times, no one will care. I wouldn't worry about it.

Next year, ALL 330 variants may be placed in B Stock. In many regions, they have more to fear from E36 M3s and S2000s than from the GM F bodies (and C3 Corvettes). It's not a done deal, but that is the current proposal that the Board is considering.


----------



## Bud330 (May 25, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Next year, ALL 330 variants may be placed in B Stock... It's not a done deal, but that is the current proposal that the Board is considering.


I think (hope) that's unlikely, based on results at SCCA Nationals. (See my post above.)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Bud330 said:


> I think (hope) that's unlikely, based on results at SCCA Nationals. (See my post above.)


 Yeah, I saw it, but Nationals results alone only have so much influence. It doesn't make much difference to me as there are no decent 330i drivers competing in my region anyway.

We shall see.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

:tsk:  :tsk:  :tsk: 

We only asked for member input, neither is it a done deal nor does it mean that is what we intend to do

The dilemna is that unlike an M3 vs 3 Series, which are considered separate models, the ZHP is just a 3 Series option. The 330i is already highly competitive in DS and it is also a highly subscribed class, the ZHP looked to be a $40k must-have class killer . The question became "do we just class all the E46 3-series together under the "best of breed" concept in a higher class (BS or FS), which is the std classing procedure, or do we buck precedent and separate an option model in a separate class (330i ZHP to BS) and leave the other 330Ci variants in DS.

New models fall under the 12 month rule, during which time the SEB can reclass it as they see fit. Past that period reclassing vehicles falls under the rules season requirements; must go out for member input, feedback period, determine whether to recommend to the BOD, round can it or submit to the BOD for approval. The overwhelming response from the membership has been to leave the 330Ci's in DS and the ZHP in BS. We were waiting to see Nat's results before making a final decision and given those results I don't foresee any changes being recommended for the 330Ci's in DS. 

And the BS V8's are the least of any ZHP owner's worries, wait unti you get completely trounced by an S2000 with a sewing machine for a motor.


----------

